# How would you ?



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

homeowner wants to reuse this original claw foot tub and faucet. How would you do this and meet code ? I'm thinking get a different faucet as easiest and least expensive but she's persistent. I'm thinking RPZ for just the tub mounted in the basement.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

this is the house I'm working in. Nightmare but it will be nice when it's all done.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

What about swing checks on the water coming in. I'm not sure if that would pass here in Houston but it at least prevents the water from being crossing


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Connect the over flow to an open site! Hahahaha


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

It's hard for me to tell if it already has these on it. If not, they should help. Not sure if they make some that are taller either.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

chonkie said:


> It's hard for me to tell if it already has these on it. If not, they should help. Not sure if they make some that are taller either.



Those are already on it. Swing checks are not going to work for backflow prevention when the spout can be underwater.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Put this dual check with atmospheric port (DCAP) on your hot and cold risers coming from the floor behind your tub. They come in half inch size. 

Verify with WATTS first that you can put them in a vertical position. I'm not sure if you can. 

Otherwise, the existing tub faucet and tub are not design compatable. Something MUST change, either the faucet or the tub to protect your customer, her family and the public's health.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Bottom line is the spout needs to be above the critical level. That watts 9d will not cut it, they make faucet kits that will adapt to the hole of the Essex tub that will work


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

I googled for faucet adapter kit as proposed by @plumbdrum, but got nothing. Are you speaking of something like this photo with a high arch spout. If so, his customer isn't getting what she wants, which just may be a reality she has to face. Interested in how you resolve this OP.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

dclarke said:


> Those are already on it. Swing checks are not going to work for backflow prevention when the spout can be underwater.


I was hoping the faucet was straight connection to the tub, was thinking these would bring the spout above flood rim.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Svb on hot and cold before any other branches...then drain the tub into a trapped floor sink with air gap? Eff it, just get the inspector to allow an RPZ at the curb and have the homeowner sign a waiver they authorize themselves to drink tub water should Backflow occur!


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I saw this once. You can try this


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The faucet goes due to backflow prevention...

You are the plumber and it is not an option the customer has if you will be doing the job.

Why people go crazy trying to keep a clawfoot tub is a mystery to me.
They are tall with high sides making them difficult to get into, and they are narrow so that the shower curtain surrounding the tub from an overhead support ring closes in to get you while showering. Getting rid of the clawfoot tub is one of the first projects I would undertake if I moved into a home that had one with a single bathroom and no other options for a functional shower.

This would probably be their best compliant option for a tub with shower.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I plan to explain to the customer that cost and aesthetics will make it not feasible to use her existing faucet. I told them as soon as I saw it I don't believe they will be able to use it but I'll check


----------



## ItalStal (Nov 12, 2015)

Cajunhiker said:


> Put this dual check with atmospheric port (DCAP) on your hot and cold risers coming from the floor behind your tub. They come in half inch size.
> 
> Verify with WATTS first that you can put them in a vertical position. I'm not sure if you can.
> 
> Otherwise, the existing tub faucet and tub are not design compatable. Something MUST change, either the faucet or the tub to protect your customer, her family and the public's health.


Where I'm From this does not meet a severe hazard, RP would be the minimum protection on the hot and cold lines for having no air break on a fixture you could mix your meth in.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Throw a tarp over the tub during inspection?


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

We allow dual checks on both hot and cold. But you will also need a ASSE 1070 tempering valve on the hot side to that faucet under IPC code.


----------



## cowserj (Aug 14, 2009)

I helped restore a historical home with a similar problem it had a old custom cast tub with tub valve mounted to low on long side of tub in order to preserve original look of house I had to install 2 rpz in closet area and reroute piping to those first then to tub.


----------

